# V & Flashforward cut back by ABC



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*10th December 2009 04:31 AM*

David Allen

The trend to have midseason breaks during the run of popular shows seems to serve two purposes, first it turns one series into two and second it gives the studio a chance to see if they are wasting their money or not.
This is affecting two popular shows Flashforward which is already being shown in the UK on Five and V, the remake of the popular science fiction miniseries from 1980’s.
Both of these shows have seen a drop in viewers and as such the studio ABC has decided to cut back on the episodes being made, which is really bad news for the fans.
The same thing happened to Defying Gravity, this was cut in the US leaving fans having to buy the DVD set if they wanted to see the ending.


----------

